# Leaf Design Top Down



## Clickingneedles (Mar 24, 2011)

Judy from KP kindly send me the pattern for this - I am so pleased with the way it has turned out.


----------



## Kaydee (May 6, 2011)

Its really beautiful~
Kathie in FL.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It is beautiful, and a lovely colour pink.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, it's gorgeous.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful-love the color. :thumbup:


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

so sweet, pink's my favourite colour


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

oh it's beautiful !!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Clickingneedles said:


> Judy from KP kindly send me the pattern for this - I am so pleased with the way it has turned out.


Really pretty, love the color, and well done...


----------



## Granny G (Mar 8, 2011)

Real Sweet! Love the leaf motif.


----------



## puggiesx2 (May 25, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

This is georgous I just bought this book as well! Can't wait to try it now you have inspired me! :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is so cute! I love the leaves! :thumbup:


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh that is so beautiful. I would love to have the pattern also if it is available. Thank you. I love the leaves around the yolk.


----------



## turtlewise (Apr 3, 2011)

I would like to make one for myself!


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

somebaby is ery lucky!!!!


----------



## knittingchocolate (Apr 3, 2011)

what a beautiful pattern hope you will share it :thumbup:


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

So Cute :thumbup:


----------



## Andrea M (Feb 18, 2011)

Just lovely! What is "the book"? Thank you!


----------



## tasmania (May 25, 2011)

you do lovely work. are you able to share the pattern or give me the name of the pattern. I live in Australia. My email is du[email protected] regards Helen


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I always love anything w/ leaves!! Looks great.


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

Toooo cute!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I love knitted leaf designs. That is just beautiful.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

you did a wonderful job so sweet!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

What a sweet little set.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I knit the same set in the same color. Still haven't seamed it yet though. You did a beautiful job on it!


----------



## bonelady (Jun 20, 2011)

This is really lovely, especially the leaf design, would you possibly be sharing the pattern? My Eldest 2 daughters friend is expecting a baby September and she loves the Fall season, i know she would really like this for her baby


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Love this little outfit. Is it possible to get the pattern or the name of the pattern. My email address is: [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Id love to make one for myself too! Any link for the pattern, maybe its free.


----------



## mimizoe (May 6, 2011)

Please tell me name of book. I would love to make one for a future great grandbaby as my grands are beyond this size. My email is: [email protected] I live in Fort Mill, SC, USA. Thanks in advance


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice. You've been really busy.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Really adorable!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Clickingneedles said:


> Judy from KP kindly send me the pattern for this - I am so pleased with the way it has turned out.


My dear, you did a fabulous job knitting this sweater!! I'm so proud of you!!!!! (((((((hugs)))))))
Judy


----------



## babyblue (Jun 13, 2011)

What a beautiful outfit, I would really like to try to make this for my neices daughter who just had a baby Thursday of last week. Would you be so kind as to send me the pattern [email protected]


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh ~ that is so sweet & lovely! All I ever got was boys and a grandson so I could make it for my bear I guess.  
It truly is beautiful work!
:thumbup:


----------



## Pudacheer (Mar 9, 2011)

That color looks good!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

For all of you who keep asking for the pattern of this nice item here is the booklet which has the pattern.

http://www.123stitch.com/cgi-perl/itemdetail.pl?item=LA4577

Please remember copyrights.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I just started the sweater from the pattern collection. I made the hat but I am not happy with the way I made the seam. I was hopeing that someone could tell me how to convert the pattern to circular needles. 
I so love this pattern, the color you used is wonderful. I am working one in white as the sex of the baby is a surprise. 
Great Job.


----------



## thistle (Apr 15, 2011)

Clicking Needles - just beautiful!!!!! I have 2 nieces that are both expecting girls and I am just about done with their afghans and would love to make this for them also - could you please e-mail the name of the book or where the pattern is available my e-mail is [email protected]

Thanks in advance and you did an awesome job!


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Where can I get the pattern for this adorable sweater and hat? Thanks!


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

Great job! So sweet and the color is lovely. Lucky little girl!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

littleladybug said:


> Where can I get the pattern for this adorable sweater and hat? Thanks!


http://www.123stitch.com/cgi-perl/itemdetail.pl?item=LA4577

Once you see the name of the pattern book you can find it in any craft store that sells knitting supplies. I got mine at ACMoore with my 50% off it was less than 5.00.


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for your quick response!


----------



## gloria jean (Apr 26, 2011)

I would also love the pattern if possible please [email protected]


----------



## babyblue (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it.


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

Such a beautiful pattern...is it available? Your work is lovely. My favorite color, too.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

laceandlovelies said:


> Such a beautiful pattern...is it available? Your work is lovely. My favorite color, too.


Please read prior posts.


----------



## joyceberger (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd love to have this pattern as well. Can you pass it on?

Thanks in advance,
Joyce

[email protected]


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

joyceberger said:


> I'd love to have this pattern as well. Can you pass it on?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Joyce
> ...


Please read the prior posts for information on source of pattern!


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

Very beautiful, and love the color. Can I get this pattern? I am going to be a great aunt in a few months, and this would make a lovely gift.

Angel


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

dyfnkdeb said:


> I just started the sweater from the pattern collection. I made the hat but I am not happy with the way I made the seam. I was hopeing that someone could tell me how to convert the pattern to circular needles.
> .


I'm hoping for the same info! One member said she did switch to circulars on the hat as soon as the leaf pattern was done. I'm not real happy with my seam or stem either but I will try knitting the garter in the round.


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

beautiful work. the sweater came out so pretty in that color. Do you think you can share the pattern with me? My email is 
[email protected] thank you so much.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Very wonderful knitting, what a lucky baby!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

LOVELY!!!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, that really is nice. I wouldn't mind having the pattern. I love to knit baby things as gifts. If there is a way for you to get the pattern to me I would truly appreciate it.
Thank, love2play. a.k.a Lynn


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

I would also love to have a copy of the pattern. I think it is something I could do. Just recently started knitting so I am fearful of most patterns.

Thank and God bless,
Vangie


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Another beautiful design and color.


----------



## oscarsgram (Jan 29, 2011)

Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## oscarsgram (Jan 29, 2011)

Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## Clickingneedles (Mar 24, 2011)

It is from this book

http://www.amazon.com/reader/1601408374?_encoding=UTF8&page=27#reader_1601408374

I cannot share as it is copyrighted

Hope this helps

Jean


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks similar to this one I had posted a while back that was written in Portuguese!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8658-1.html


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

This patterns is from: Leisure Arts #4577 called 'Knit lace & leaves for baby'. Joannes had a 40% off this past week on all books, so it came out to less than $5.00. Check to see if the 40% sale is still on at Joannes. Good Luck! Yona


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

got to love Michaels and Joannes 40% off coupons!


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

so so cute!! You did a great job!!


----------



## Donna Zeches (Mar 19, 2011)

What book did you buy to get the pattern of hat and sweater for baby in pink with leaf design. [email protected] Thanks Poopsie Donna Zeches


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

That is really beautiful. The colour really suits the pattern well. 

I have never knit anything top down before, is the pattern available online?? 

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Oops sorry just read all the posts ha ha. Will have to practice the top down etc.

Pam


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. Was it difficult to do?


----------



## Clickingneedles (Mar 24, 2011)

lkellison said:


> Absolutely adorable. Was it difficult to do?


No - quite straightforward


----------



## angel63 (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,
I also received the pattern Judy so kindly sent and put it in the "to do" pile. Your sweater and hat is exquisite. Was it hard to do? you have inspired me. What kind of yarn did you use? Thanks


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

I really do have to find that pattern and get busy on it! Right now I'm trying to find a pattern for a chemo hat that doesn't need to be done on circular needles (or dp needles) as I really don't have any experience yet and time is of the essence. But LOVE the sweater and hat ... too cute for words! Sandi


----------



## SDM (Mar 18, 2011)

I can only aspire to your knitting skill level. Beautiful!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Your sweater and hat are beautiful. I have made a set similar to this a few times, but the bottom part is an a lacy pattern. It was from a Paton's Beehive pattern book, and I first made it 35 years ago. I like yours better with the garter stitch pattern. Guess I'll try it like that.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Been looking and I found the pattern here, going to try it out. It is the copywrighted one from the book site. And can of course be done in any colors you prefer.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

Great Job, it is so beautiful.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

That pattern is from a new Leisure Arts book.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I had to buy a copy of that pattern. It is sooo cute. I found one used and bought it for not too much. I think I went to Amazon. Can't wait. Why is it I have so many projects in mind and I work slowly. I guess I will never run out of projects.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

It's so pretty, really nice pattern


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice just love the pattern and color :thumbup:


----------



## Gran Sandy (Jun 20, 2011)

I love your leaf design top down they look great.


----------



## marlene13 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi

i would love the pattern if you would be so kind. I love the raised leaves.

I knitted some cushion covers with raised leaves on them and they looked great.

cheers
Marlene
Perth WA


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

i love a copy if possible love the leaves.
[email protected] 
June


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I love it, love it, love it and if possible I would love the pattern. 

Thanks from Rosa
[email protected]


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

AGain... beautiful!!! I love them!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow.... That pattern requeset was not that long ago... You did a great job and what a nice clear pink. Still on my list of "to do". Some little girl is going to be Pretty in Pink.....


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

This is one of the most beautiful sweaters I've seen. Would you please share the pattern with me? I have one I think you might be interested in, it is knit from the neck down and has a cap with it. Thanks and have a good day. My email is
[email protected]


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Look at my post for a similar leaf top down baby sweater. The pic is on page 1 and the translation from Pamela Lehmann on page 4.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8658-4.html Here also is the pattern:
PORTUGUESE JACKET

RASPBERRY STITCH: (RB)
Row 1Wrong side) Make 3 stitches from 1 (k1p1k1 in next stitch), purl next 3 stitches tog.
Row 2(Right side): Purl
The stitches should line up in alternating rows (See YouTube for full explanation) Note: because of the yo increases in this pattern, you will only use these 2 rows until the leaves are closed. When you start working all RB's you will need to add rows 3 & 4:
Row 3: P3 tog, k1p1k1 in next stitch
Row 4: Purl

RICE STITCH over 3 stitches: (RI)
Row 1right side) k1, p1, k1
Row 2wrong side): knit all
Could probably substitute seed stitch if more comfortable with that.

Cast on 64 stitches, not 60 (follow 1st section in old post)

BEGIN LEAVES:
1. K5, k1 (yo, k1, p1, k1, yo, k3) 8 times, ending yo, k1, k2, yo, k2tog, k1. (82 sts)
2. K5, p2, (k3, p5) across, end p2, k5
3. k7, (yo, RI, p5) across, end yo, RI, k7(100 sts)
4. k5, p3, (p7, k3) across, end p4, k5
5. K9, (yo, RI, yo, k7) across, end yo, RI, yo, k8 (118 sts)
6. WRONG SIDE ROWS: keep 5 stitch borders in garter stitch. Work leaves & yo's in purl & knit the 3 stitches between leaves.
7. K 10, (yo, RI, yo, k9) across, end yo, k9 (136 sts)
8. WS
9. K11, (yo, RI, yo, k11) across, end yo, k10 (154)
10. WS
11. K12, (yo, RI, yo, k13) across, end yo, k11 (172)
12. WS
13. k13, (yo, RI, yo, p15)across, end yo, RI, yo, k12 (184)
14. WS
15. K14, (yo, RI, yo, p17) across, end yo, RI, yo, k13 (202)
16. WS
17. K15, (yo, RI, yo, k19) across, end yo, RI, yo, k14 (216)
18. WS
19. START CLOSING THE LEAVES & ADDING THE RASPBERRIES:
K5, K2TOG, K7, (YO, RB over 3sts, yo, k8, k3tog, k8) across, end k7, k2tog, k5
20. Continue decreasing in the center of each leaf & increasing the # of RB'S btwn leaves until the leaves are closed.
21. DIVIDE WORK: 1 1/2 leaves for left back, 1 1/2 for left sleeve (put on holder), 3 for front, 1 1/2 for right sleeve (on holder), 1 1/2 for right back. 
22. Continue working RB for 4", then do 10 rows garter stitch.(Note: I added stitches under each armhole to ease the fit)
23. Finish with 1 eyelet row then 5 rows of SS for hem. 
24. Turn under hems on top & bottom & sew into place.
25. SLEEVES: (no instructions given) Knit stitches from holders & continue in RB, decreasing 1 stitch both sides every 1/2" to desired length. Finish with 6 rows of garter stitch.
26. Sew underarms & add buttons. Sew center back seam. Option: leave the center seam open & use as front opening for a cardigan. Might want to add an edging or plan ahead & carry through with the garter stitch border.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

josheli said:


> Look at my post for a similar leaf top down baby sweater. The pic is on page 1 and the translation from Pamela Lehmann on page 4.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-8658-4.html Here also is the pattern:
> PORTUGUESE JACKET
> 
> RASPBERRY STITCH: (RB)
> ...


Josheli, I love your sweater!! And I thank you so very much for the pattern!! (((((hugs))))) I can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

Judy, thank you so much for this pattern it is just lovely. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## puggiesx2 (May 25, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh Lovely, I have this pattern and made a white one for a christening. Its very easy! I love top downs!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

nice colors and beautiful job. I am still looking for a way to change the hat to circular's.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

dyfnkdeb said:


> nice colors and beautiful job. I am still looking for a way to change the hat to circular's.


Me too!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful cardigan and hat - I love that pattern x


----------



## glasslady7351 (Jun 25, 2011)

This is a beautiful sweater and you have done a beautiful job.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it. Very pretty.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Clickingneedles said:


> Judy from KP kindly send me the pattern for this - I am so pleased with the way it has turned out.


Would you share the pattern with me? It's so pretty. Nice work. Love the hat, too.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Is this pattern complete above for the portugese sweater? I just love it!


----------



## CTinyTots (Feb 4, 2011)

Would you share it as well? My email is: [email protected]

Thank you
Celine


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful.very neat and I love the color.


----------



## farzana zia (Jul 22, 2011)

this top down sweater is very cute could you please tell me where you get this pattern thanks


----------



## marlene13 (Jun 4, 2011)

i can't remember where I down loaded this pattern as it doesn't say where it's from.

i presume you mean the baby sweater, with bonnet to match?

if you send me your email address i will send it to you. my email is [email protected]


----------



## farzana zia (Jul 22, 2011)

ok thanks my e mail is [email protected]

yes the pink leaf design with cap thanks again


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

LOVELY!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Like someone previously mentioned .I would like the leaves on a cardigan for my self.


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

Judy, would it be possible for you to let me have the pattern too please. My e-mail is "[email protected]" Thanks in advance if this possible.
Hugs
JeanK


----------



## cromero55 (Jul 3, 2011)

I can see why your so pleased it's beautiful great job


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Would you please send it to me - [email protected]
Thank you. Erma


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

So pretty, I love it


----------

